# Ryobi bc 30



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am working on a ryobi bc 30 .I cleaned and rebuilt the carb.It runs starts on full choke and half choke,but when i take the choke off, it dies.Any suggestions.It sounds to me like the idle is set to low.I appreciate your comments.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Then increase the idle spped.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

*reply*

sounds like a reasonable answer!!!!!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

rickyjoseph70 said:


> sounds like a reasonable answer!!!!!


This article may give you some information to help with your problem.

http://www.lawnserviceforum.com/showthread.php?t=13671


----------

